

Color Founder Plots Data Atom Bomb - ma2rten
http://www.adweek.com/internet-week-blog/startup-color-founder-plots-data-atom-bomb-132316

======
knieveltech
"He said Color Startup will make advertising more relevant to consumers since
it will know where a person is, who they are with, and what kinds of behaviors
the person demonstrated in similar situations."

Utterly horrifying if it's true. If this is an indication of what's to come
I'll be avoiding any offerings from Color like the plague. Is it out of the
question that someone could base a software company on a service that doesn't
involve marketing or invasion of privacy? Is that too much to ask?

------
inportb
Cool story, but what is a data atom bomb? I might be blind or something, but I
don't see any mention of atom bombs in the article...

